# Rust On The Wheel Bolts



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I really don't know what they're called, but the bolts on the wheels of our Outback are rusted. Not the nuts, but the bolts. Is this normal? What can I do to get rid of the rust? Scrub them with a wire brush?









Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> I really don't know what they're called, but the bolts on the wheels of our Outback are rusted. Not the nuts, but the bolts. Is this normal? What can I do to get rid of the rust? Scrub them with a wire brush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is normal. Since they are in all the differant types of weather. I just wipe them down, to get the loose rust off and then keep WD-40 on them. I haven't ever had any problems with them.

Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> I really don't know what they're called, but the bolts on the wheels of our Outback are rusted. Not the nuts, but the bolts. Is this normal? What can I do to get rid of the rust? Scrub them with a wire brush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean studs and lug nuts. Like Steve said rust is normal and WD40 works great on rust but never use WD40 as a lubracant because its not a lub. It was made for water displacment ie WD.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto as above

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great advice as mentioned above.

Thor


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Try some anti-sieze on them (wheel studs) the next time you have the wheels off for brake adjustment / wheel bearing maintenance. It's a gray paste that will protect the metal and does a better job of preventing rust. You can get it at any automotive / hardware type store.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i had that same thing happen on my 2004 23rs.
had a flat in the campground. no big deal change it the next day. 
well the next day i broke off 3 of the lug nuts on one tire .
they had rusted on . i put two cans of wd40 with no luck.

had to replace all the nuts and studs on each wheel when i got back home
this was no fun. i put some anti-sieze on them and had no problems after that.

i did order some white lug nut caps to cover each tire.
i got them for abou $8.00 each at a place called overtons.com

just check to see if you can get them off. 
i could not.
campingnut18...


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers (Aug 9, 2005)

I had the same problem with the rusted studs so I did the WD-40 thing and then changed all of the lug nuts to the crome acorn style that cover the whole stud. I bought enough to do the whole trailer for about $21.00 at Walmart. My 25RSS has 1/2" studs and now I dont have to mess with the black caps when I check the torque and no more rusty studs and the wheels look much better. Don...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not to worry...that can be quickly resolved by following the info listed above.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sooner State Outbackers said:


> I had the same problem with the rusted studs so I did the WD-40 thing and then changed all of the lug nuts to the crome acorn style that cover the whole stud. I bought enough to do the whole trailer for about $21.00 at Walmart. My 25RSS has 1/2" studs and now I dont have to mess with the black caps when I check the torque and no more rusty studs and the wheels look much better. Don...


Sounds great you have to post some pics of them for us

Don


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone.










Great advice and we'll give them a try.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> i did order some white lug nut caps to cover each tire.
> i got them for abou $8.00 each at a place called overtons.com


My TT came with lug nut caps. I removed them so I could more easily check the lug nuts with the torque wrench. When the covers were on, I wasn't as likely to check the torque.

Ed


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

after you clean off the studs w/ wire brush, install the nuts and torque them per spec. Then spray on the wd-40. Don't grease prior to torqueing or you wont achieve proper torque.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

outback21 said:


> after you clean off the studs w/ wire brush, install the nuts and torque them per spec. Then spray on the wd-40. Don't grease prior to torqueing or you wont achieve proper torque.


Good point









Don


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These plastic caps are likely holding water. I too like the full caps that cover the stud.


----------

